# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting Χαλανδρίου

## jimis

Σίγουρα πάει πολύς καιρός απ'την τελευταία συνάντηση στο Χαλάνδρι και υπάρχουν πολλά θέματα προς συζήτηση. Για παράδειγμα είναι πολλοί στην περιοχή που είναι πελάτες σε μακρινά AP και νέοι που συνδέονται τώρα αλλά δεν ξέρουν που (για μένα μιλάω). Επίσης είναι πολύ καλή ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε όλοι, γιατί αν κρίνω απ'τη nodedb είναι πάρα πολλοί οι ενδιαφερόμενοι στην περιοχή. Τέλος είναι πρωταρχικής σημασίας να βρεθεί μια καλή ταράτσα για τοποθέτηση ενός Access Point, που θα ελαφρύνει το βάρος πολλών μακρινότερων, καθώς και θα εξυπηρετήσει το μεγάλο όγκο νέων ενδιαφερομένων. 

Προτείνω σαν μέρος συγκέντρωσης το Emporio cafe κοντά στην εκκλησία του Αγίου Νικολάου στο Χαλάνδρι, και σαν ώρα Κυριακή 25/7, 8 το βράδυ. Φυσικά αυτά αλλάζουν, αν δε βολεύονται μερικοί. 

Θα ήταν επιθυμητή η παρουσία παλιών που έχουν ήδη link καθώς και νέων που επιθυμούν να συνεισφέρουν στο δίκτυο. Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να βρίσκονταν και κάποιοι εκπρόσωποι γύρω περιοχών όπως Αμαρουσίου, Βριλησσίων κ.λ.π.

Ελπίζω να υπάρχει ανταπόκριση, 
Δημήτρης

----------


## Telis

ΟΚ, αλλα καντο τουλαχιστον 12.
Μπορει θελει να ξενυχτισει κανενας το σαββατοβραδο.....

----------


## dti

Μήπως Κυριακή προς το βραδάκι (π.χ. κατά τις 8 μ.μ.) είναι πολύ καλύτερα, μια και αρκετοί θα είναι ίσως εκτός Αθήνας;

----------


## jimis

dti θα συμφωνήσω, οπότε η νέα ώρα είναι 8 βραδάκι (μέχρι νεοτέρας...)

----------


## lambrosk

To πιο πιθανό (εκτός απροοπτου) να παρευρεθώ!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Κι εγώ μέσα...

----------


## nicolouris

Κι εγώ στανταρ και θα ήθελα παρακαλώ να παρευρεθούν και οι παλιοί για βοήθεια!

----------


## nicolouris

Ωραία, μέχρι στιγμής εφόσον δεν έχει κανένας αντίρρηση για τη συνάντηση η ώρα είναι 8μμ στο Εμπόριο. Όποιος δεν ξέρει που είναι ας μου στείλει pm αν και πιστεύω πως όλοι το ξέρετε!

----------


## ekklisis

Παιδιά δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω, αλλά θα ήθελα να ενημερωθώ για το τι συζητήθηκε. Από αύριο θα στήσουμε νέο κόμβο σ' ένα φίλο μου στο Χαλάνδρι, περιοχή Μεταμόρφωσης. 

Φιλικά
Φωτεινή

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δυστυχώς κι εγώ δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω κι έκανα χοντρή βλακεία  ::  ...

Lambrosk πάρε με τηλ/στείλε pm να συζητίσουμε για το link...

Τελικά τι αποφασίσατε ?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Έρχομαι αύριο βράδυ και θα είμαι διαθέσημος από Παρασκευή, Plz να γίνει δουλειά γιατί δεν θα έχω πολύ χρόνο...

----------


## Xantho

Χμμ... Εσύ Mick ανεβαίνεις, εγώ κατεβαίνω!  ::  Ελπίζω τις επόμενες μέρες να έχω λύσει το πρόβλημα με το PC μιας και η βροχή αποφασισε να μπει στο motherboard!!  ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1449

Τι μου θύμισες...  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Νικο εγω θα περιμενω μηνυμα σου για βοηθεια.Οποτε απο παρασκευη γυρναμε την pacific και κανουμε την sisco bb και βαζουμε ip's(πηρες ip's απο τον paravoid??)Αμα ειναι να πουμε και στον ysam για να τελειωσει το routing(ηθελε τις ip's).



Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## Mick Flemm

Να μπούν οι IPs είναι θέμα δευτερολέπτων, να γίνουν τα Links είναι το βασικό...

----------


## alex-23

ειμαι και εγω εδω για βοηθεια!!!

----------


## jungle traveller

ξερω νικο αλλα το λεω για να τα κανουμε ολα μαζι(μην κανουμε μισες δουλιες).Δεν εχω προβλημα.Λαμπρο πως παει το στησιμο για το bb??



Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## jungle traveller

Alex-23 plz μην περνεις αυθερετα ip's αμα ειναι ρωτα εμας να σου δωσουμε αφου πρωτα μας στειλεις την mac address σου.




Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## lambrosk

Τι έγινε ο Νίκος έχει έρθει;;;

----------


## nicolouris

> Τι έγινε ο Νίκος έχει έρθει;;;



Ναι. Πρέπει να δούμε και το καλώδιο που μας έδωσες Λάμπρο! Τι βύσματα θέλει...

----------


## jungle traveller

λαμπρο ο νικος εχει ερθει.εσυ πως τα πας με το bb??το τελειωνεις?




Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## lambrosk

Κανονίστε να βρεθούμε να σας εξηγήσω τι γίνεται...

----------


## jungle traveller

lambrosk αυριο λεμε να συναντηθουμε.αμα ειναι θα τηλεφωνηθουμε αυριο.


Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## alex-23

ισως πρεπει να βαλουμε post στις υπηρεσιες awmn για τον κομβο mick flemm

----------


## Mick Flemm

Σήμερα το απόγευμα μετά τις 6:30 σπίτι μου...

----------


## alex-23

μπραβο!!!!! ολα οκ κατευαζω με 60 kb και βλεπουμε
πολυ καλη δουλεια
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Panagiotis83

Παιδία τι έγινε αλλαξατε κατι?
Δεν πιάνω σχεδόν τίποτα ενω ως εχθές έπιανα σταθερά

----------


## alex-23

το ιδιο και εγω τι εγινε?

----------


## jimis

> το ιδιο και εγω τι εγινε?


http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2029&start=123

----------


## jungle traveller

Παναγιωτη δεν πιστευω να πηρες απο μονος σου ip αν συνδεθηκες.



Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## Panagiotis83

Οχι Βαγγέλη στο auto το έχω. Έσεις πιάνετε κανονικά ;

----------


## Panagiotis83

Θα το αφήσετε οριζόντια;

----------


## jungle traveller

Εγω ειμαι κανονικα μεσα οχι με τις καλητερες ταχυτητες αλλα ειναι ικανοποιητικες.Απο αυριο που θα γυρισουμε την πολωση καθετα τελειως πιστευω να πιανει καλυτερα(του bb την πολωση).



Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## Panagiotis83

Τελικά τι παίζει ρε παιδιά γιατι δεν βλέπουμε ξαφνικά τιποτα;
Εσύ Alex βλέπεις;

----------


## nicolouris

Έπεσε το link( pc Achille down), το φτιάχνει ο Αχιλλέας. Θα γυρίσουμε και την πόλωση για λιγότερο θόρυβο...

----------


## Panagiotis83

Όταν λες θα αλλάξετε τιν πόλωση ενωείς οτι πρέπει να αλλάξουμε την πόλωση τις δικής μας κεραίας ή όχι

----------


## alex-23

ας ελπισουμε να ξεπεραστουν γρηγορα τα προβληματα

----------


## nodas

αν εχει αλλαξει το ap σας ναι αν εχουν αλλαξει τα bb του οχι

----------


## alex-23

παιδια τι γινεται με τον κομβο??

----------


## nicolouris

Το έλεγα για το ΒΒ όπως και έγινε, απλά δεν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται ο κόμβος του Αχιλλέα πλέον. Δεν χρειάζεται να πειράξετε τις κεραίες σας!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Απο 'δω και πέρα βλ. ενεργοί κόμβοι...

----------


## Telis

Καλημερα.
Ειμαι στην Λ. Πεντελης - υψος Ακροπολ και εχω ανοιξει δοκιμαστικα ενα ΑΡ ( awmn-2239test ), για 3-4 εβδομαδες ( WRT GS + 10db omni), με σκοπο να βγει ενας κανονικος κομβος.

Αν θελετε το τσεκαρεται, για να δουμε τι κανει, αλλα και για υποψηφιους clients στο μελλον ( και για bb).

Οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας μου στειλει καποιο pm να τα πουμε.

ΜΦΧ

Telis 2239 / Παντελης.

----------


## nicolouris

Υπόψην για το Χαλάνδρι έχει μία ιδιομορφία, όπως βλέπουμε το χάρτη το ποτάμι ουσιαστικά το χωρίζει σε δύο υποπεριοχές, οπότε είναι δύσκολο να επικοινωνήσει η πλευρά της Λ.Πεντέλης με το υπόλοιπο Χαλάνδρι. Άρα τουλάχιστον οι clients του Mick Flemm νομίζω δύσκολα θα πιάσουν το ΑΡ σου αν θελήσουν....

----------


## Telis

Ομολογω οτι αυτο δεν το εχω δει / δεν το ξερω.  ::  

Αλλα ας κανουμε μια προσπαθεια, κατι μπορει να γινει  ::  . 
Εγω παντως απο Πολυδροσο/Μαρουσι και Υμητο/Πενταγωνο/Τουρκοβουνια μερια βλεπω πολυ καλα.

ΜΦΧ

Telis 2239 / Παντελης.

----------


## jungle traveller

Καλα τα λεει ο nicolouris.Αντε καλη επιτυχια telis και πολλους clients στην κεραια σου!!!




Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## Telis

Ευχαριστω Βαγγελη.

Αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει.....  ::  

ΜΦΧ

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αύριο ανεβαίνω Αθήνα για γιορτές, φέρνω μαζί μου την netgear κι ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δευτέρα 3 του μήνα στην πλατεία Χαλανδρίου στα Hagen Daz στις 6:30 το απόγευμα λέω να κάνουμε meeting γιανα δούμε που βρισκόμαστε και να γίνει ότι γίνει γιατί μετά (στις 10) φεύγω για Κρήτη και δεν προλαβαίνουμε να κάνουμε πολλά.

----------


## jimis

> Δευτέρα 3 του μήνα στην πλατεία Χαλανδρίου στα Hagen Daz στις 6:30 το απόγευμα λέω να κάνουμε meeting γιανα δούμε που βρισκόμαστε και να γίνει ότι γίνει γιατί μετά (στις 10) φεύγω για Κρήτη και δεν προλαβαίνουμε να κάνουμε πολλά.


Θα τα πούμε εκεί...

Δημήτρης

----------


## alex-23

θα ειμαι και εγω εκει οποιος αλος θελει ας ερθει  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

θα ειμαι και εγω αν δεν δουλευω




Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------

